# Realtime Push-Informationen



## eugster (6. Oktober 2004)

Hi zusammen

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Für unser Intranet haben wir das Bedürfnis, dass Informationen in Real-Time publiziert werden können. 

Konkret geht es darum, dass wir die Benutzer über allfällige aktuelle Systemausfälle informieren möchten. Da das Intranet 'immer läuft' ist dieser Weg für uns sehr Sinnvoll...

Das Problem ist, dass ich bis jetzt leider kein Tool gefunden habe, mit dem ich Real-Time-Informationen pushen kann, ohne dass der Benutzer irgend etwas dazutun muss.

Ich stell mir vor, dass auf der Homepage ein Feld steht. Der Admin schreibt dann in irgendeinem Tool eine kurze Info und sofort wird dieses Feld aktualisiert. Wie gesagt - ohne dass der Benutzer was macht.

Kennt irgendwer eine Möglichkeit, wie das zu realsieren wäre?

Ich danke allen und grüsse Euch! Marc


----------



## Thomas Kuse (6. Oktober 2004)

Eine Lösung wäre ein Java-Applet mit einem Timer, der Informationen aus z.B. einer Datei zyklisch ausgibt.


----------

